# visual-basic .net mit excel 2003



## Oolee_74 (25. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Vielleicht ist das 'ne blöde Frage:

Unterstützt Excel 2003 nur das herkömmliche Visual Basic for Applications, oder kann man hier auch Visual Basic .net verwenden? Und wenn ja, wie?

Über "Extras/Makro/Visual Basic Editor" gelangt man halt zum normalen Visual Basic 6.0.


Danke schon mal!


Grüsse,

Uli


----------

